# Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

*Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

Hallo,
ich hab auf meiner Internetseite eine Google Suchmaschine hinzugefügt und ich möchte die Farbe von dem Hintergrund ändern.

Google Script:

```
<script>
  (function() {
    var cx = '016159712660345976521:1xlqa7jlbe0';
    var gcse = document.createElement('script');
    gcse.type = 'text/javascript';
    gcse.async = true;
    gcse.src = (document.location.protocol == 'https:' ? 'https:' : 'http:') +
        '//cse.google.com/cse.js?cx=' + cx;
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0];
    s.parentNode.insertBefore(gcse, s);
  })();
</script>
```

Die Suchmaschine benutzt nicht mein CSS, sondern den von Google.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

LOL den Thread habe ich komplett übersehen xD

Icg weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie die Googlesuche genau auf die Internetseite vom Stil her implementiert wird. Du müsstest sie mal auf deine Seite einbauen, damit man sich das mal ansehen kann.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

Okay wird gemacht  aber nach der Arbeit. 17:00.
Überschriebt  "!important;" nicht die anderen styles von Google?


----------



## XPrototypeX (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

Aber nur wenn du die selben Style namen verwendest wie die von google. 

z.B 

.SearchTxtBox{} 

Brauchst du auch eine .SearchTxtBox  in deinem css


----------



## DOcean (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

das soll wohl auch per xml gehen:
https://developers.google.com/custom-search/docs/ui_xml


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn du die selben Style namen verwendest wie die von google.
> 
> z.B
> 
> ...



Es gibt kein CSS alles wird von dem CODE da oben gemacht.


DOcean, das verändert nur das "Suchfeld" oder wie man das nennen mag, aber nicht das was man sieht.


----------



## DOcean (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

Die Ergebnisse "Results" kann man auch ändern, Farben anpassen z.B oder ein anderes "Theme" wählen...


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



DOcean schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse "Results" kann man auch ändern, Farben anpassen z.B oder ein anderes "Theme" wählen...



Ja, hab ich getestet aber es ändert nicht... die Farbe von der Suchmaschine. 

Docean, wozu braucht man einen HTPC server ?

Google wird auf meiner Internetseite nicht funktionieren weil ich keine Seiten hab sondern "Spoiler" und das googelt er nicht :/ ich muss eine Suchmaschine einbauen.


----------



## DOcean (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

HTPC -> ist ein Mediacenter, damit guck ich also TV, DVD oder BluRay, gleichzeitig ist der auch mein NAS...

Dann bin ich auch leider raus, du müßtest mal gucken ob Google das überhaupt "erlaubt" was du vor hast, die haben Guidelines in der Hilfe verlinkt...

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hab die bezahlte Funktion auch mehr Funktionen

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hilft dir das dann aber auch nicht, wenn du Google bei dir einbaust bekommst du die gleichen Ergebnisse wie wenn du nach "<mein Suchwort> -site:<meine-domain.de>" bei Google normal suchst.

D.h. wenn deine Seite so nicht durchsuchbar ist für Google wird das dadurch nicht besser.

Oder hast du das mal zum Testen eingebaut und bringt gute Ergebnisse?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

Ich hab es getestet und es funktioniert gar nicht. Ich schreibe zb "Prozessor Cache" und die Suchmaschine zeig mit die /prozessor.html Domain an wo es noch andere Fragen gibt. Ich muss meine eigene Suchmaschine erstellen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich hab es getestet und es funktioniert gar nicht. Ich schreibe zb "Prozessor Cache" und die Suchmaschine zeig mit die /prozessor.html Domain an wo es noch andere Fragen gibt. Ich muss meine eigene Suchmaschine erstellen.


Genau hier klemme ich mich einmal ein. Die Google-Suchmaschine kann dir auch nur die Ergebnisse zurückliefern, die es auch sauber indexieren kann. Die Suchmaschine bzw. dessen Crawler sieht nur einen HTML-Code. Da du aber deine "Spoiler" komplett über CSS regelst und dabei diese auch noch unabhängig von der URL sind, kann die Suchmaschine diese Inhalte auch nicht einzeln indexieren und somit auch nicht als einzelne Suchergebnisse ausspucken. Da du die Seiten statisch bastelst, wird es auch für eine eigene Suchmaschine haarig. Die kannst du im Grunde nur redundant machen (statische HTML-Dateien + Kopie für die Suchmaschine) oder komplett mit Javascript, wobei auch dort eine Kopie definitiv am besten wäre. Ich würde für soetwas die Seiten dynamisch und URL-Abhängig ausspucken. Du kannst die Spoiler ja alle von der URL abhängig machen. Das ist keine große Kunst. Aber das was du vor hast ist bei deinem aktuellen Stand auf der Seite nur bedingt möglich und ann auch nur schlecht als recht.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Genau hier klemme ich mich einmal ein. Die Google-Suchmaschine kann dir auch nur die Ergebnisse zurückliefern, die es auch sauber indexieren kann. Die Suchmaschine bzw. dessen Crawler sieht nur einen HTML-Code. Da du aber deine "Spoiler" komplett über CSS regelst und dabei diese auch noch unabhängig von der URL sind, kann die Suchmaschine diese Inhalte auch nicht einzeln indexieren und somit auch nicht als einzelne Suchergebnisse ausspucken. Da du die Seiten statisch bastelst, wird es auch für eine eigene Suchmaschine haarig. Die kannst du im Grunde nur redundant machen (statische HTML-Dateien + Kopie für die Suchmaschine) oder komplett mit Javascript, wobei auch dort eine Kopie definitiv am besten wäre. Ich würde für soetwas die Seiten dynamisch und URL-Abhängig ausspucken. Du kannst die Spoiler ja alle von der URL abhängig machen. Das ist keine große Kunst. Aber das was du vor hast ist bei deinem aktuellen Stand auf der Seite nur bedingt möglich und ann auch nur schlecht als recht.



Ich könnte doch für jede Frage noch zusätzlich eine HTML erstellen oder ? Damit Google schön suchen kann


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich könnte doch für jede Frage noch zusätzlich eine HTML erstellen oder ? Damit Google schön suchen kann


Das an sich bringt nichts. Die Seiten müssten ja nicht nur den Inhalt, sondern auch das ganze Layout liefern. Da würde ich jetzt aufpassen und wenn du das so machen willst, erst einmal alle Fehler bereinigen und dir muss auch klar sein, das sich Änderungen so kaum noch praktikabel einpflegen lassen. Du hast nachher 100+ HTML Dokumente auf dem Server und wenn du etwas am Layout ändern willst, musst du alles einzeln bearbeiten.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*

Ich hab irgendwo über php gelesen mit "include" das man zb "navi.html" usw erstellt und wenn man irgendwas auf navi.html ändert wird das auf allen Seiten angezeigt.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo über php gelesen mit "include" das man zb "navi.html" usw erstellt und wenn man irgendwas auf navi.html ändert wird das auf allen Seiten angezeigt.



Das wäre schon einmal ein ganz grober Ansatz.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Das wäre schon einmal ein ganz grober Ansatz.



Und wie funktioniert dieses Include ? Hab gesucht aber irgendwie wird es nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Und wie funktioniert dieses Include ? Hab gesucht aber irgendwie wird es nicht angezeigt.



Du solltest deine HTML-Datein mal .php umbenennen. Der webserver liefert HTML nur Stur zurück und verarbeitet den Inhalt nicht. Dein Webserver muss also PHP können und die Datein müssen mit .php enden. Sonst wird PHP ignoriert.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Du solltest deine HTML-Datein mal .php umbenennen. Der webserver liefert HTML nur Stur zurück und verarbeitet den Inhalt nicht. Dein Webserver muss also PHP können und die Datein müssen mit .php enden. Sonst wird PHP ignoriert.



Ich dachte es reicht immer <php> :p

Also hier hab ich mal die Suchmaschine unten Rechts im Footer.
MyComputer.TIPS
Ich will die Farben ändern. Soll nicht so weiß sein und die ecken mit "border-radius".


----------



## DOcean (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*


```
</html></div>
<p>©2015 MyComputer.tips</p>
<p>Für den Inhalt wird keine Haftung übernommen. Jeder Beitrag wurde mit bestem Gewissen geschrieben.</p>
<p>Alles das über die Spezifikationen modifiziert wird, <u>kann</u> zu einem Defekt der Hardware führen.</p>
<footer>
</body>
</html>
```

doppeltes </html> kommt nicht gut 

btw du hast Google Translate eingebaut nicht die Google Suche...


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Google Suchmaschine verändern, wie?*



DOcean schrieb:


> ```
> </html></div>
> <p>©2015 MyComputer.tips</p>
> <p>Für den Inhalt wird keine Haftung übernommen. Jeder Beitrag wurde mit bestem Gewissen geschrieben.</p>
> ...



ohh hab das falsche eingefügt.


----------

